# 1969 rally 2 wheels 14" tire sizes



## hopsing (Jul 1, 2010)

Trying to find a nice size tire combo would 235 60 14 work all the way around or could i go bigger? any help would be appreciated what are u 69 guys running on your rally 2 14" thx ahead of time :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I really like the staggered look of larger tires in the back and smaller skinnier tires in the front. That tire 'raked' look just screams Muscle Car IMO.
`69's have a huge amount of room for rear tires, mounted my 265/50/15's under a buddies and there was room to spare!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree I tried to find fatties for my 14" rims and couldn't find anything decent, so I went to 15" centerlines. But, there was a member on here selling widened 15X10 rally wheels. 15"s on the rear will open up your tire size selection.


----------



## lbring (Mar 19, 2006)

Mine came with 225/75R14 red lines and it looks good. But I like the raked look and want to upgrade to disks so I got as set of 15" rally II, with 215/60R15 and 225/70R15s that give it just the right look IMO.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I really like the staggered look of larger tires in the back and smaller skinnier tires in the front. That tire 'raked' look just screams Muscle Car IMO.
> `69's have a huge amount of room for rear tires, mounted my 265/50/15's under a buddies and there was room to spare!!


Ditto!


----------



## hopsing (Jul 1, 2010)

*thx thx thx*

thx everyone i would like to stay with the 14's the goat was just givin to me by my dad who is 87 years old it is a all orignal with 53,000 miles still org, paint and looks as new as it was when he bought it i was 6years old when i went with him to pick it up the only time i got to drive it was in 1981 in the empty parking lot of candlestick park sf,ca i was 17 years old and didnt drive it again til i was 47 years old it was a long wait have all org, docs too down to invoice and window sticker ect...ect i will post some pics as soon as i learn how oh does anyone know if the 235-60-14 work? thx again this one great site:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------

